# Grace and Taffy doing the agility course!!



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, now for some videos. This first one is of Grace & I last week. I know Deb posted hers of Taffy and her already. To be honest, I am not thrilled about posting things of me cuz of my weight, but Grace is doing so good and is such a great dog, she deserves to be shown doing her "stuff". 






You will see that Grace stayed nearer me and didn't "run" out at any speed. So, with some work on that during the week, you will notice the difference in last nights video. She missed the tunnel because I am trying to 'send her' a bit further away from it instead of going right up to the entrance.... I am sure she will learn this as fast as she has everything else! Also, you will see where she beat me over the jump before the tire jump... I am going to have to teach her a 'rear pass' instead of doing a 'front pass' for these types of occasions. You will also see that I ask her to come off the dog walk and restart it, that is because she anticipated it and cut to it instead of following me to make a clean entrance, she went up on the side of the entrance and they MUST go straight up onto it.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, now time for Taffy's great night at class!!! We could NOT be prouder of our two girls! They are so smart and learning so fast. They THINK, which is both good and bad....lol. They think out what you are trying to teach them, you can see the gears working as they are figuring out what you want.... BUT, that also means that they sometimes think of a way to do what you ask easier....lol.... like going around instead of over a jump. 

Now, Taffy, for some reason, decided last night that she wasn't going to go over the dog walk. She was the first of the dogs in our class to willingly and happily do it and has done it each week without worry. Last night, for some reason, she opted that going around would be better, so you will notice that after her ONE refusal, Debbie takes her gently by the collar and 'helps' her make the right choice. Once they know and have learned an obstacle, they are allowed only ONE refusal and then are gently encourage to do that obstacle by guidance. Oh, and Taffy is not fond of the teeter so she has been learning to do it with the teeter flat on the ground. When Deb and Taffy's turn came up, the instructor forgot to drop the teeter, so when Deb got to it, she guided Taffy over it, you will see that Taffy got a little concerned when it dropped and lost her balance so came off it, but she did not let it fluster her and did the next two jumps without hesitation. LOL.. Taffy LOVES the triple jump so Deb sent her over it as a reward even though it was not part of the course. You can see how Taffy thought that was great!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks so fun and good exercise for all involved. Keep those girls busy


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

FANFRIGGINGTASTIC!!!! You ladies and your girls are doing so well! Keep up the great work and please keep shaing updates with us!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

They both did great. 

I am curious, do the trainers run your dogs through at all?


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Olie said:


> They both did great.
> 
> I am curious, do the trainers run your dogs through at all?


_Not at all. If we are having trouble getting them to do an obstacle and have tried several times without success, she comes over and will hold your dog while you move out and then 'send' it toward you. It works quite well. That is how Taffy learned the tunnel. I wish I had something at home to teach Taffy the teeter. She is nervous of it and I can't practice between classes with her.

Last night, we broke the course down into parts and then put most of it together. Actually, the only part we didn't ask them to do was the pinwheel at the end. I am going to set up homemade jumps at home to train Taffy and myself on that one.
_


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Everyone is looking good..and having fun..keep up the good work


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like fun! I bet the videos are helpful when you watch them later. Want to see more as you continue.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

amerique2 said:


> Looks like fun! I bet the videos are helpful when you watch them later. Want to see more as you continue.


Yes, they are helpful for us to watch! Deb and I were talking about that on the way home after, that this gives us the opportunity to critique ourselves and see what we need to do better. 

Thank you all, we are so much enjoying doing this with our dogs. Welllll, actually, we enjoy everything we do with out dogs....LOL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Welllll, actually, we enjoy everything we do with out dogs....LOL.


_OKAY!!! Now I know you didn't mean that we enjoy everything with *out *dogs!! :scared:_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

The girls look great!! Keep up the good work.

I think videoing yourself is a great training tool. I try to tape at least 50% of my training sessions and then go back and watch them. I can see where things go wrong and what is right and learn so much.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Wonderful what fun !


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Way to go! 
I did the same when training my schnauzer girl to get some speed over contacts and through the weave poles (the pile of food), nothing motivates a schnauzer like food does! LOL


----------

